# Confused :(



## jacparr85 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all,

Thank you for taking the time to read my post... I will make it brief. I have been married for 7 months and recently found out that my husband would rather look at porn/other women than have a healthy sex life with me. We started having sex problems before we got married but he told me he just wasn't sexual and I accepted that, but then I found the porn and other things! I want to feel desired by a man and feel like I am settling for someone who can't meet my needs. I like sex and want to feel like a woman but I really feel my husband is too into the porn to ever want to be sexual with me. Thinking about leaving him because he won't sit down and actually talk to me about this... Please help.


----------



## Mike925 (Dec 24, 2012)

It can be really embarrassing to talk about masterbation and porn with your wife. Especially when she is angry, or making you feel ashamed. If you want to talk to him, your gonna have to be calm, and non judgmental. Sorry your going through that it sounds like a tough situation.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure this is something you two should be handling alone. I think you two need to see a couples counselor (preferably one who deals with porn or sexual problems in general).

Tell your husband clearly that an unfulfilling sex-life is a DEAL-BREAKER for you. You two need to lay down some boundaries (it can't be all YOUR WAY just as it can't be all HIS WAY) and work on something that works for BOTH OF YOU. Make sure he understands that you're willing to compromise, but he MUST agree to see a specialist with you.

Then BOTH of you go with open-minds and the intent to achieve a workable solution for your marriage.

Good luck!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with SlowlyGetting Wiser. I hope your husband will agree to go see a counselor about this.


----------



## Wolfy82 (Dec 24, 2012)

His wife should be the only one satisfying his needs.

No grown man should resort to porn and self pleasure. 

That stops when you get your first girlfriend. 

You should try and find out if this is an addiction for him or is it because of the way things are at home between two of you.


----------

